# What do you think of this saddle



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Well, I have one saddle, a circle y flex tree, really love it. I am looking for a second saddle for my other horse. What do you think of this? Its a circle y. Do not know too many more details. We are going to go look at it.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Anyone??


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

I know almost nothing about Western saddles - but the leather seems to be in good condition. Got a nice shine/suppleness to it.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

It looks nice! How much are they selling it for?


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

If it fits your horse and is comfortable for you, who cares?


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

caseymyhorserocks said:


> it looks nice! How much are they selling it for?


500.00


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

SorrelHorse said:


> If it fits your horse and is comfortable for you, who cares?


I guess I do that is why I asked. I am not sure what used saddles go for and wanted opinions. Thanks!!!!!

ADD: and never had one without a horn before. Kinda different for me but I think I might like it.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Anyone else?


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

$500 is decent- if like a poster above said, it fits you and your horse.


----------



## aqharyder (Jan 25, 2009)

I think $500 is a good price for a Circle Y. I don't have any experience with this particular model of saddle, but I have two Circle Y show saddles that I use daily, and I love them. They hold up really well and are very comfortable.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

It looks like an endurance/trail saddle. It looks in good condition and for a Circle Y that is a good price. My cousin loves Circle Y. She has one that is 14 months old and is no longer fitting her horse. She was not a happy camper. She is going with a Sharon Saare Saddle.


----------



## ouluann (Jun 14, 2012)

I am not a fan of flex tree saddles. Circle Y made some earlier ones that were comfortable for the rider, but really flimsey inside. BAD!! If you are a light weight rider, its probably OK, BUT if you are heavier, like me, it was awful for my horse. I suggest looking for a good saddle that fits your horse well and is still comfortable for you. Good luck.


----------

